# TD Direct Investing Monthly question



## evan1777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Good Day,

Just a quick question maybe some can help me. I am looking to open a direct investing tfsa and investing it in some various stocks. I want to be putting money in on a automatic monthly transfer. Does anyone know if there is anyway to avoid the $9.99 brokerage fee everytime you automatically deposit money ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ TDDI charges a fee (at $9.99) for depositing money? Are you sure? Or are you talking about trades commissions?


----------



## evan1777 (Mar 8, 2017)

*tddi*

Hi i mean everytime i buy into a stock there charge 9.99 trade commision


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

evan1777 said:


> Hi i mean everytime i buy into a stock there charge 9.99 trade commision


There's no way to avoid trade commissions, but you can ameliorate the effect by buying TD e-Series index funds that don't charge commission, and then when you have a decent amount you can buy the ETF or stocks with that. If you wait until you have perhaps $50K, then $9.99 is only .02%

ltr


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

The fee schedule is here: https://www.td.com/ca/document/PDF/forms/521778.pdf

To minimize trading commissions put your monthly contributions into commission free mutual funds then when you get a few thou built up sell and buy stocks or ETFs. Some TD mutual funds:
TDB8150 Investment Savings Account (actually an HISA but you buy it like mutual fund units)
TDB965 Balanced Index Fund
TDB3085 Monthly Income Fund
TDB852 Managed Index Balanced Growth

The latter 3 have $100 minimum purchase and no fee to buy or sell as long as they are held for at least 7 days.

Another option is to have your monthly contributions put into eSeries index funds.


----------

